# Haflinger showing/Foriegn breeds classes



## patchwork puzzle (13 February 2013)

I was wondering if anybody knew of any shows in the Surrey/Hampshire area that holds foreign breed or Haflinger classes.
I know Alton show have a foreign breeds class but the show wasnt on last year (hopefully it will be on again this year)


----------



## Archangel (13 February 2013)

There is the American Pleasure Horse Show at Pachesham (Cobham/Leatherhead) - they have foreign breed classes.  It is a nice show.


----------



## Clava (13 February 2013)

I'd like to know too  I would love to take my haffy to a show.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (13 February 2013)

Ive been to Pachesham for dressage, it is a nice showground, I think I have seen that show advertised before but had forgotten about it.
 Clava- whereabouts are you with your Haffie?


----------



## arizonahoney (13 February 2013)

Vicarage Farm always seems to have a good turnout of Haflingers in the showing classes, although I don't know if they have specific classes for the breed or foreign breeds generally.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (13 February 2013)

Hi arizonahoney, whereabouts is Vicarage farm?


----------



## Clava (13 February 2013)

patchwork puzzle said:



			Ive been to Pachesham for dressage, it is a nice showground, I think I have seen that show advertised before but had forgotten about it.
 Clava- whereabouts are you with your Haffie?
		
Click to expand...

Near Petersfield


----------



## Clava (13 February 2013)

Vicarage farm - http://www.vicaragefarm.com/

Too far formy little lorry.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 February 2013)

If they are GB registered haflingers (not continental registered) then they can enter the special Haflingers classes at Royal Windsor. The Queen keeps a few as stalking ponies with her Highlands at Balmoral so she gives them classes at Windsor - very nice! They are in a smallish low key ring so not too scary. Not everyone knows about them.

I live near Balmoral and I don't know if the Queens are as well behaved as my lovely girl as everyone I come across is surprised in a good way that she is so sweet and unbolshy :-DDD


----------



## patchwork puzzle (13 February 2013)

Clava said:



			Near Petersfield 

Click to expand...

I was born and grew up in Petersfield 

Unfortunately I also think Vicarage farm is too far for me to go.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (13 February 2013)

I do showing on my PRE boy and sometimes due to lack of iberian classes we enter some foreign breeds classes aswell (although how you can judge a pre against a haffie or anything else for that matter is beyond me) Some of the places we've been are patchetts, pachesham, alton, chertsey, royal windsor and romsey show, although the last one may be a bit far south. Vicarage farm used to do the four winds show around easter but i emailed her a few weeks ago and apparently theyve decided to stop doing it this year, shame as is very local to us.


----------



## rhylis (16 February 2013)

Its a small world! I'm near Petersfield too with my haffie


----------



## patchwork puzzle (18 February 2013)

I think it would be a nice idea if we go to the same shows at any point to introduce ourselves. If Alton show is on this year I shall def be going there.


----------

